#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Αγγελίες >  > > >  >  > Εργασία >  > > >  >  > Ζήτηση: Planning & Supply Chain Officer στην Αθήνα

## HRStrategy

*Planning & Supply Chain Officer* *στην* *Αθήνα*

Ο πελάτης μας, βιομηχανία τροφίμων θέλει να προσλάβει μόνιμα έναν ή μία Planning & Supply Chain Officer στο εργοστάσιο του Αγίου Στεφάνου Αττικής. 
*Αρμοδιότητες*
Δημιουργία προγραμμάτων παραγωγής (πρωτογενής και συσκευασία) σύμφωνα με τις ανάγκες της εταιρείας κ του προβλεπόμενου αποθέματος τελικών προϊόντων.
Υπολογισμός αναγκών στα εμπλεκόμενα και απαιτούμενα υλικά συσκευασίας και ύλες για την εκπλήρωση των πλάνων παραγωγής.
Καταχώριση, εκκαθάριση και παρακολούθηση της πορείας των εντολών παραγωγής.
Ευθύνη δημιουργίας και τήρησης επικαιροποιημένου προγράμματος παραγωγής με τις real time καθημερινές αναθεωρήσεις αυτού βάσει αναγκών και γνωστοποίησή του προς όλους του εμπλεκομένους.
Προετοιμασία πλάνων αναπλήρωσης αποθεμάτων για προκαθορισμένα διαστήματα.
Προετοιμασία, αποστολή των παραγγελιών στους προμηθευτές υλικών συσκευασίας και υλών και παρακολούθηση της εκτέλεσης και παραλαβής τους.
Έλεγχος αποθέματος τελικών προϊόντων, υλών και υλικών συσκευασίας και ενημέρωση των καθορισμένων ορίων, σε συνεργασία με το Τμήμα Αποθήκης.
Δημιουργία ειδών και τεχνικών προδιαγραφών (ενδεικτικά κωδικοποίηση, παλετοποίηση, χαρακτηριστικά υλικών κτλ) σε συνεργασία με τα τμήματα Marketing και Πωλήσεων.
Επιμέλεια στατιστικών δεδομένων σε τακτική βάση.
Παρακολούθηση αποθέματος ανταλλακτικών εργοστασίου σε συνεργασία με το Τεχνικό Τμήμα και εξασφάλιση επάρκειας αποθέματος.
Παρακολούθηση και καταγραφή λειτουργικής κατάστασης του μηχανολογικού εξοπλισμού σε συνεργασία με το Τεχνικό Τμήμα.
Αναζήτηση προμηθευτών για κάλυψη υφιστάμενων ή μελλοντικών αναγκών.
Παρακολούθηση, επικοινωνία, διαπραγμάτευση και αξιολόγηση προμηθευτών.
*Απαιτούμενα προσόντα*
Σπουδές διοίκησης επιχειρήσεων, διοίκησης παραγωγής ή logistics.
Εργασιακή εμπειρία τουλάχιστον 3 χρόνων σε ρόλους ευθύνης που σχετίζονται με τον προγραμματισμό παραγωγής ή/και την εφοδιαστική αλυσίδα.
Άριστη γνώση Η/Υ (MS OFFICE). 
Επιθυμητή γνώση χειρισμού εμπορικών προγραμμάτων ERP.
Άριστη γνώση αγγλικών, με γνώση τεχνικής αλληλογραφίας και ορολογίας.
Μεθοδικότητα και αναλυτική σκέψη, ευελιξία, επαγγελματισμός.
Ικανότητες συνεργασίας και επικοινωνίας.

*Η εταιρία προσφέρει:*
Ένα ασφαλές περιβάλλον εργασίας.
Δυνατότητες εργασιακής εξέλιξης και επαγγελματικής ανάπτυξης.
Βιογραφικά σημειώματα μπορείτε να στείλετε αναφέροντας τη θέση για την οποία ενδιαφέρεστε στο cv@hrstrategy.gr 
*Hrstrategy Human Resources* : εταιρία συμβούλων απασχόλησης, για τις ανάγκες των επιχειρήσεων σε επαγγελματίες και επιστήμονες όλων των ειδικοτήτων αιχμής.

----------

